# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Hot Melt: Archival or Not?

## cnichols

Hello,

I've searched for past posts on this issue, but I'm seeking advice about hot melt. I've been using Bostick Thermogrip 6363 for creating archival boxes. Is this necessary? Are there cheaper alternatives? I need to buy more before the fall semester begins and if there's a cheaper product out there that's safe for long-term storage, I'd appreciate knowing. 

Thanks,
Catherine

----------


## JasonO

You can see this old thread here:

http://www.paccin.org/showthread.php...-Glue-question

There's also a list of ODDY tests here: http://www.conservation-wiki.com/wik...ives_and_Tapes

Looks like only Jet melt hot glue (3792-G) passed but that was from a very old (2001) test and who knows if the chemical formula of the glue is still the same.

But, ODDY tests are for a sealed environment like an exhibit case or direct contact with sensitive museum artifacts (as far as I know). I think it's different if you're making a box to go on an open shelf. But, I'm not a conservator! You can try asking on CoOL http://cool.conservation-us.org/.

----------

